# 10 Rollers need homes



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi Everyone. I have 10 Rollers that are free to good homes. They are nice birds and are free to good homes because they were gifts to me from well known Roller flyers. I will provide the box, but you must pay for shipping. Below is a pic of some of the rollers.


----------



## rollerboi (Apr 3, 2003)

hi my name is kong her and i live in beaverton oregon. i will love to have your birds. i am a 18 year old guy and loves pigeons. but rollers are the best pigeons ever. I love to fly birds or just watch them coooo everytime i get. i have had pigeons for 8 years now. started with homers, i gave them away and started to raise rollers. i have had rollers for 3 years now. if you have any question, just feel free to ask. thanks

KONG HER


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Kong is that anywhere near Portland ?


----------



## rollerboi (Apr 3, 2003)

its about half and hour away from portland
what kind of birds do you have?


----------



## jonathand (Feb 11, 2005)

hi what color are the rollers and can i see some pictures of them?? Please

Jonathan


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Kong I raise Rollers , there are some good fliers in your area , E-mail me if you want to get hooked up with these guys.


----------



## rollerboi (Apr 3, 2003)

*rollers*

hey Motherlodelofts my email is [email protected] can you tell me some of those guys and maybe we could get to talk more.


----------



## mrpecw68 (Apr 25, 2005)

zoo keeper said:


> Hi Everyone. I have 10 Rollers that are free to good homes. They are nice birds and are free to good homes because they were gifts to me from well known Roller flyers. I will provide the box, but you must pay for shipping. Below is a pic of some of the rollers.


 I am very interested in having all 10 and will give them a wonderful clean and loving home. please e mail me one way or the other at [email protected]
thank you, Mike Paradise


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello Mike, thank you for the interest in the Rollers. They were placed in a home a couple weeks ago. Well, 9 of the 10. One was an escape artist and flew off until the shipping was over then returned. LOL So I have one roller that is just a loft pet now in my young bird loft.


----------



## daffyduk (Mar 27, 2005)

I must tell you all are doing very well. Two hens are setting. One found another "friend" and the original mate (I think) is also courting a stranger. They are truely fun to watch.
Thanks again,
Gene


----------



## racerdreamz (Feb 23, 2007)

zoo keeper said:


> Hi Everyone. I have 10 Rollers that are free to good homes. They are nice birds and are free to good homes because they were gifts to me from well known Roller flyers. I will provide the box, but you must pay for shipping. Below is a pic of some of the rollers.


hey can u find out how much to ship them to Surrey BC canada? if u still got some. and can u send some pics plz to [email protected]. thnx


----------

